# Tim Burton's Addams Family 3D (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, that's right - Tim Burton's next 3D project will be a stop-motion animated film based on Charles Addams' The Addams Family. Burton will direct, although no writer is on board yet.

Burton, naturally is "expected to provide much of the visual look of the film himself." He intends to go back to Addams' original cartoons and illustrations for inspiration for the project.

http://www.deadline.com/2010/03/tim...ly/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm...this sounds interesting. I wonder who they're considering for the voice actors.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The original cartoons are so distinctively eerie and ghoulish - I'd love to see Burton's take on this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd expect Johnny Depp may lend his voice for a Burton movie. Maybe Gomez? 

There's currently an Addams Family musical on Broadway too. Starring Nathan Lane and Bebe Neuwirth.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I'd expect Johnny Depp may lend his voice for a Burton movie. Maybe Gomez?
> 
> There's currently an Addams Family musical on Broadway too. Starring Nathan Lane and Bebe Neuwirth.


I would love to see that musical. Plus Nathan Lane is amazing, Id like to see him act in anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I volunteer to do Morticia's voice!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

This seems like a good idea. It will be interesting to see Burton's take on the existing character designs, and stop motion is a perfect medium for the Family


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I also vote for Danny Elfman to write the score - he's phenomenal and the perfect man for the job.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I also vote for Danny Elfman to write the score - he's phenomenal and the perfect man for the job.


I agree!!!

I wonder who they'll get to voice fester??


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing more on this. I loved the Adams family!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't wait! 
I love Burton and the Addams family!
I am soooooo excited!!!!!!!

:jol:

I too want to hear/read more as it comes out.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm nervous. I saw his take on Alice a few weeks ago, and was not impressed. Sure it was a visual feast, but the story was weak and forgettable. I'm hoping that was due to Disney and not Burton. I love Adam's Family, just nervous after this latest product.

Keeping my fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Burton has really been pissing me off lately so as much as I like the idea I'm really gonna have to wait and see :/ and PLEASE no more Johnny Depp and Carter! They play great roles but Burtons movies have overdosed on them


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's no such thing as too much Johnny Depp:googly::jol: But maybe that's a girl thing


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I also vote for Danny Elfman to write the score - he's phenomenal and the perfect man for the job.


I think it's a forgone conclusion.
Danny Elfman composed scores for these Tim Burton projects:

Pee-wee's Big Adventure
Beetlejuice
Batman
Edward Scissorhands
Batman Returns
Mars Attacks!
Sleepy Hollow
Planet of the Apes
Big Fish
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Corpse Bride
Alice in Wonderland


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Funny, I was just thinking about The Addams Family the other day and that Burton could have done wonders with it. I look forward to this.
I would be very disapointed if anyone but Danny Elfman composed the score. To me, Tim Burton and Danny Elfman are like peanut butter and jelly. In fact, although Depp is likely a shoe-in to voice Gomez, I'd like to see Elfman in that role. I think he would play Gomez as brilliantly as he played Jack Skellington.

btw, I loved Alice...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The producer gave Coming Soon a brief update on the status of this project:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=67352


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I definitely want to see this one.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I have to agree with you on this one, Roxy!  Uuuoooooogah!!



RoxyBlue said:


> There's no such thing as too much Johnny Depp:googly::jol: But maybe that's a girl thing


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

normally i'd be against a remake, but since tim burton's directing it, i'll be looking forward to it. as long as disney keeps it nasty hands off it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Scott Alexander and Larry Karaszewski have been named as the screenwriters for the film. They also wrote Burton's *Ed Wood* as well as *The People Versus Larry Flynt*.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16250


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see things are moving forward with this one


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

"Stuff has been written as though we are doing it in black and white, but that's not correct. It's not incorrect, but it's not correct. We haven't gotten to that point."

.....if you say so.


----------

